# Tee-top



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I am planning on installing a t-top on my old center console. 
Blue Coral, Synergy, Breeze Fab and other locals build quality tops no doubt. 
But...
Looking online at Stryker brands and other cheaper "one size fits all" is more in my budget considering a local built top cost will far exceed my old boats actual worth. 
Has anyone had any experience with some of the lower cost tops?
Keep in mind this is an old ratty bay and short gulf boat. I don't need a tournament quality top to keep the sun off of me. Just want something other than the Bimini currently in use.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea...........Go talk to Doug @ Blue Coral about those.

I had to have a plate welded on one for a VHF antenna.

When the Tig hits that Chinese alum it Glows RED.


Cheap Shade....No styling......Cheap / inferior materials


----------



## Mustangjoe88 (Mar 12, 2014)

Agreed, I used to weld those up for people because they bolt together and are fairly flimsy when hitting waves, sometimes you can find a decent used ttop on craigslist for cheeper than a Stryker or fish master ttop


----------



## Spooled (Jan 13, 2012)

Blue Coral has a used "stryker" style top laying around up there. It would be cheaper than buying a new one.


----------



## 2chairs (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I have the Fishmaster on my 176 Kw. I went with the FM because I live in Ky and needless to say marine fabricaters are rare. I trailer 85 miles one way and have no issues with the T Top. I did the instal myself, and had no trouble at all.


----------

